# Quest for Strength



## TriZZle305 (May 10, 2005)

Ive started quite a few journals but i never really stay faithful for more than a week so hopefully this time i will be more focused  ... my goal is not really hypertrophy but strength and speed... i want to be as strong as possible pound for pound.. the reason being i want to play football on the D1 college level.. dont mind being benched, i just want to make the team.. ive played football every year from 7th to 12th except 9th grade because i broke my wrist before the season... so i dont know what id do without it... that being said..

My current 1RM are unknown because i havent maxxed out in about 3 months... 3 months ago my Bench was 300, Squat 420, Deadlift.. unknown, and Powerclean unknown.. One day next week when im fresh and back used to workingout everyday i will do all of these on an Off day to find out some percentages for my workouts instead of guesswork...

my weight is dropping, at first i was upset but i guess thats ok.. i went from 197 to 189.. im not sure when i lost this weight but hopefully i will put it back on...

I injured my leg last week which messed up my training split.. so my split for this week is
Monday: Upper Back, Shoulders(Delts), Biceps
Tuesday: OFF
Wednesday: Chest, Triceps, Forearms
Thursday: OFF
Friday:Legs, Lowerback
SAT: Cardio, speedwork, plyometrics
SuN: OFF

The week as i planned it in the beginning and that i will switch back to will be
Monday: Upper Back, Shoulders(Delts), Biceps
Tuesday: OFF
Wednesday: Legs, Lowerback
Thursday: Jogging/Running(unsure of distance and intensity.. im going to try it as "active recovery")
Friday:Chest, Triceps, Forearms
SAT: Cardio, speedwork, plyometrics
SuN: OFF

keep in mind the goal is not to get bigger, its to get stronger and faster

anyways any comments, critiques, or questions are welcome... i dont have a detailed workout because im usually pressed for time but after each day ill give a summary of my work..


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 11, 2005)

Good luck...   don't let the journal slip!


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 11, 2005)

Well i did my cardio for today, unplanned... Sitting at Tires Plus waiting for my car and my mom calls and asks me to find a way home so i could be here to sign for a package... had to walk/run fricken 4 miles home from tires plus so i could be here when the package came in, while my car was getting fixxed... and this shit still isnt here...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2005)

Good luck with the journal. I was wondering if active recovery worked, so I'm glad someone started a journal on it.


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Good luck to you


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone... ill start off with this as Day 1... with my "drama" today i didnt find an oppurtunity to eat, i spent most of the day waiting at Tires Plus and then i decided to walk/jog home... i guess thatll be my unwanted cardio, 30 minz... when i got home i took 3 Anavol Capsules(2600g "proprietary Blend.. Creatine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, Glutamine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, and Citruline Malate)... 30 minz later i ate Frend Bread Pizza by Stouffer's(its really good).. 480 calories, 25g fat,16g protein, 47g carbs, 1130mg sodium, 40g Cholesterol...

Drink about 3 bottles of water so far throughout the day...

7:00 went to subway for 6in Tuna, lettuce, mayo mustard, salt and peper, american cheese, on itallian herb and cheese bread... not sure on the "nutrition facts" but it tasted good

7:30 wendys nuggets, fries, and a Hi-C

Im sure in this journal most of my criticism will come from my poor eating habits and love for fast food... im trying to stop so i guess i will be training my mind and body.. 

workout specs tonight whenever i get a chance to get to Gold's


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 11, 2005)

Todays Workout:
*CHEST:*
*Flat Bench:* 2x5 @ 245
                1x5 @ 235
                1x7 @ 225
*Cable Crossovers: * 2x10 not sure of the weight.. it says 18 i dont know how much it is though it felt hard so i just used it. im used to working out at home so i dont know all the machinery that well...
*Machine Flies:*2x8 135(total so i guess thats 67.5 each arm?) 
*TRICEPS*
*Skull Crushers:* 3x10 @ 65(ezbar)
*Diamond Pushups:* 2 to failure.. lost count it hurt so bad..

_I intended to do dips but i ran out of time i had to pick somebody up but im satisfied w/ the Tri workout_

*FOREARMS*
*Forearm Curls:* 3x15@65(ezbar)

_Not sure of the name but ill call them "Biker Curls"... forearm curls where my Palms are facing my body im gripping the dumbells and curling like im reving up a motorcycle? does that make sense?_
*"Biker Curls"?:* 2x8@35lb dumbells in each hand curling away from body. Then 2 sets the opposite direction so curling towards my body

After that i ran for 5 minz on the treadmill and ate a plain fried chicken sandwich from Chik-fil-A and drink a protein shake..

tommorrow if i have time will be Speed Training, i haven't put together a routine so ill be thinkin about that tonight and tommorrow.. otherwise itll just be rest and eat day..


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 15, 2005)

I'm 4 servings from being out of NxCare's Anavol Cell Volumizer... it worked pretty well for me, good pump and more energy but i wont be purchasing it again... i am planning to buy IronMagLabs Maximum Pump... When i get it and start using it i will keep u posted on the results..


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 18, 2005)

I almost let the Journal slip again... Yesterday's Workout.. 

*CHEST*  
*Flat Bench:*1x7 225
               1x4 275
               2x5 255
               1x4 245
               1x5 225
*Incline Dumbell:*3x8@65
*Cable Crossovers* 2x6 (weight unknown)
*Pec Dec* 2x5@ 165

*TRICEPS*
*Skull Crushers:* 1x10@65
                     1x7@65
                     1x6@65
*Close Grip Bench Press:* 2x6@190
*Push Downs:* 2x8 (unsure of weight)
*Dips:* 2 sets to Failure.. count was less than 10, my arms still hurt

Next week or later this week on the Chest day i will trade Flat Barbell for Dumbell and do Incline Barbell until I complete this months work and start a new routine ... Been doin flat barbell for as long as ive been working out, time to change it up. 

I wonder how long i'll be able to walk into Gold's for free without them asking if im a Member..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 18, 2005)

Why did you do chest rest four days and do chest again?


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 18, 2005)

Not doing Chest twice in a row... i just forgot/never had a chance to post my Legs/lower back day(5/13/05) and Upper Back/Shoulders/Biceps(5/16/05) day that i did... just trying to squeeze everything into this busy week


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 18, 2005)

Im only doin active recovery on Legs but i havent started yet... this week has been full of graduation shit and gettin the family in all these senior events so ive had to squeeze workouts in whenever i can between that(graduation) and work... BTW I graduate tommorrow everyone       :bounce:


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 19, 2005)

*The Legs, 05/18/05*

*LEGS*
*Box Squats:* 1x10@ 275
                          1x10@ 295
                          1x10@ 315
                          2x8@ 345
*Leg Press:*   1x10@ 315
                          1x10@ 405
                          1x10@ 455
                          1x8 @ 455
*Leg Curls: *   3x10,8,8 @ 120
*Leg Extensions:* 3x10 (forgot how much)
*Calf Raise Machine:* 3x20,15,10@ 220

I have found a problem w/ my current training routine that I will have to work out... i want my gym time to between 45 minz and an hour the above took about the right amount of time meaning i did not have time to do lower back specific exercises.. Thus I will devote a day to what I will call "THE CORE"

Monday: Chest, Triceps, Forearms
Tuesday: Back, Shoulders, Biceps
WednesdayFF
Thursday: Legs
Friday: OFF(Active Recovery for Legs)
Saturday:THE CORE(ABs, Lower Back)
SUN:hmm maybe start back at Chest, and rotate the schedule accordingly, i dont need an entire 7 days to recover at this point...

any comments on the above?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> BTW I graduate tommorrow everyone       :bounce:


    
CONGRATS TO THE GRADUATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 21, 2005)

Just ordered Max Pump, hope it gets here soon  .... i wuz supposed to workout today Back/Biceps/Shoulders.. but i worked 12-9 and im sleepy and didnt feel like rushing, i'll post my workout 2morrow,... 

_*that Grad Money is kicking in, i need to stock up on Supps!!!*_


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 22, 2005)

Gym's close too early on sundays... oh well i only had about 30 minz

*BACK*
*T-Bar Rows:* 4x8@ 135
*Bent Over Dumbell Rows:* 3x10@ 50lbs (each arm)
*Seated Rows:* 1x8 @ 140
2x8@ 130
1x6@ 130

*Pullups*..2 long sets assisted by the lil thing u put ur feet on and you put a weight of how much its helping you(i dont know this is the first time ive seen something like it, i used to workout at home)

*BICEPS*
*Standing BB Curls:*3x10,8,7 @ 75
*Preacher Curls(ezbar):*3x6 @ 65

and thats it... Post workout Protein shake.. 2 servings 44g Protein.. and i am about to go to subway for a 6in Tuna!


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 23, 2005)

*CHEST *  
*Incline Bench barbell:*1x5 225
2x5 205
2x5 185

*Flat Dumbell Press:*3x8@85
*Pec Dec :* 3x8@ 165

*TRICEPS*
*Skull Crushers: * 3x10,8,8 @65
*Close Grip Bench Press:* 3x6@185
*Dips:* 4x15


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 24, 2005)

Cardio today.. a couple of hours of basketball.. 

Decided to take a few measurements today too, i dont have any goals as far as the size of my body/body parts.. just curious to compare the beginning of summer to the end.. my goal is solely strength and speed..

*Neck:*16 1/2in
*Chest:* 40in
*Arms:* 15 1/2in(flexed)
*Waist:* 36in
*Legs:* 23in
*Calves:* 15in

Drink a Protein/Banana Shake after basketball.. tommorrow is Legs


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

*I Received Maximum Pump Today!*

Checked the mail and found a much anticipated package, Maximum Pump.. and luckily i checked the mail BEFORE i went to workout because i popped those pills as soon as I opened the package.. 

5 min run on treadmill..felt pump in calves already

*LEGS*
*Squats * (Ass to the Grass): 1x10@ 275
4x8@ 315(slightly below parralel)
*Leg Press:* 1x10 @ 330
1x8 @ 420
1x8 @ 510
1x8 @ 600
1x5 @ 600
1x5 @ 510
*Leg Curls:* 3x10,8,8 @ 130
*Leg Extensions: * 3x10 195
*Calf Raiseson leg press)* 3x8 @ 510

With the Maximum Pump my legs felt a little weird, it was almost like they'd get tired and fail during a set but then the next set was almost just as easy... i definately felt a larger pump than normal especially on a leg day(my legs dont usually get extremely pumped) I Cant wait til Back/Bicep day to use this stuff , ill keep you posted on the effectiveness of the product. so far so good


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

musclenet.com has a 1rep max calculator...


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> musclenet.com has a 1rep max calculator...



which section is it under? i dont see it on the Home page


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> which section is it under? i dont see it on the Home page



This is how it comes up on my computer
http://www.musclenet.com/1repmaxcalculator.htm


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks, thats a better one because it shows the percentages of your max as well, It came out 11 less than Men's Health for 345 @ 8 reps it showed 428.. i only use it because I do not 1RM squats or powercleans for fear of injury

i'll have to edit my signature because this calculator is probably more accurate


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Thanks, thats a better one because it shows the percentages of your max as well, It came out 11 less than Men's Health for 345 @ 8 reps it showed 428.. i only use it because I do not 1RM squats or powercleans for fear of injury
> 
> i'll have to edit my signature because this calculator is probably more accurate




I'm the expert of calculating my max, but never really doing it  
Ripped my chest maxing out years ago and have never gone below 6 reps since.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

I did the same thing but it was a minor injury, more like a pull, back when i used to Max every time i worked out, the old chest 4 times a week routine   Im less concerned about getting hurt on bench than squats though... ive seen too many people load up that bar and crash to the ground.. its a scary sight


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> I did the same thing but it was a minor injury, more like a pull, back when i used to Max every time i worked out, the old chest 4 times a week routine   Im less concerned about getting hurt on bench than squats though... ive seen too many people load up that bar and crash to the ground.. its a scary sight



I tore the chest-deltoid tie in, but it left no visible damage. I was 19 and benching 2x a week heavy as hell maxing twice a week. I had to stop all lifting for 3 or 4 months. I was strong as hell but I knew I would never break any records so I decided never to max again.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

i dont know what i'd do if i had to stop lifting for 3 months at this point in my life, im not going for any records though, just an overall improvement in strength, I dont want to be lagging in any aspect when i walk out on that field this fall.. tryin to gain a scholarship so i can use the academic scholarships for chunk change.. and so i dont have to pay off loans in the future


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> i dont know what i'd do if i had to stop lifting for 3 months at this point in my life, im not going for any records though, just an overall improvement in strength, I dont want to be lagging in any aspect when i walk out on that field this fall.. tryin to gain a scholarship so i can use the academic scholarships for chunk change.. and so i dont have to pay off loans in the future



Hell then you are smarter than I was. If you lift for football then you have you're head on straight, get that free college money. Weight training can make you a better athlete, but I'm sure you were good at sports before weightlifting. Too many guys think that if they are strong then they can be great at sports. Athletes are born not made....get that scholarship and kick ass on the field.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hell then you are smarter than I was. If you lift for football then you have you're head on straight, get that free college money. Weight training can make you a better athlete, but I'm sure you were good at sports before weightlifting. *Too many guys think that if they are strong then they can be great at sports. Athletes are born not made....get that scholarship and kick ass on the field.*



Its funny you say that, this guy at my school this year, probably the strongest guy in our school without a doubt(college prep school keep in mind) thought he was going to join the team to "help us out"   , He quit after 2 dayz in pads because people almost half his size were puttin him on his ass...  later in the year he started, and quit wrestling... good genetics, no athletic ability


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

When I was a senior this new kid transfered in, he was 6'5 275. Everyone was talking about how strong he was, and he was a black belt...bla, bla, bla. When we had a scrimmage he played against me ( I was 6'1, 215) , I beat him like a bitch all day. Later when I saw him off the field I couldn't believe what a giant he was....thank God he was my bitch at that point, he dropped his eyes like a dog submitting to his master.The big weight lifters were always the easy est to beat on the field.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 25, 2005)

This is my last week of my current basic split, just used it to get back in the groove of lifting after being lazy and lyin around...

 Next week i will start an Upper/Lower Split and see how long i can continue it without getting bored... im still trying to put it together but any suggestions are welcomed.. i want it to be something similar to Westside Training 

Any comments and suggestions are welcome


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 26, 2005)

Here's The framework of my change-up, ill continue my current split until i get this right

*Monday-* Upperbody -Strength*(Low Rep/High Weight)*
*Tuesday-* Lowerbody- Strength
*Wednesday-* Complete Rest
*Thursday-* Track work
*Friday-* UpperBody- Power/Speed*(High/Mid Rep/50-65% of 1rM)*
*Saturday-*Lowerbody-Power/Speed
*Sunday-* Complete Rest

Abs will be included as upperbody and Lower back will be included as lowerbody.. 

im trying to figure out how im going to make this work without overtraining... i guess the only thing to do is try it and tweak it on a week by week basis.. hopefully once i get it right i will be doing this until August,

 i will post pics at the beginning of June(whenever i get my digital camera working, or a new one) so i can compare some to August pictures(along with the numbers which are more important to me anyway)


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 27, 2005)

that looks like a great setup... what will your track work be? i love sprints to mix up cardio sessions. where are you trying to walk on at in the fall?


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 27, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> that looks like a great setup... what will your track work be? i love sprints to mix up cardio sessions. where are you trying to walk on at in the fall?



Thanks,
Still working on the Track workout, im trying to search a couple websites for "Magical 40 time reducer" ideas   Mostly it will consist of sprints and definately some plyo's but i guess it depends on how sore my legs are, it might end up being just an "active recovery" day and probably just ordinary conditioning once i get closer to August... I'm trying to walk on at University of Florida as a true freshman.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 27, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Here's The framework of my change-up, ill continue my current split until i get this right
> 
> *Monday-* Upperbody -Strength*(Low Rep/High Weight)*
> *Tuesday-* Lowerbody- Strength
> ...



If you're going to hit the abs hard (weighted exercises, etc), I'd suggest that you do them on lower body day.  Trying to squat with sore abs will not be fun.  Other than that, it looks good.     Hell, I have to say that.  It's almost what I'm doing now (with the exception of track work day).


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> If you're going to hit the abs hard (weighted exercises, etc), I'd suggest that you do them on lower body day.  Trying to squat with sore abs will not be fun.  Other than that, it looks good.     Hell, I have to say that.  It's almost what I'm doing now (with the exception of track work day).



I'll try that thanks.. i actually rarely train my abs with any weight at all so im sure it will be hell for the first weeks, have you had any problems with possibility of overtraining? what does your volume look like on each day? edit: (strength day vs speed day volumes)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 27, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> have you had any problems with possibility of overtraining? what does your volume look like on each day? edit: (strength day vs speed day volumes)



After my first 3 weeks on the program, I needed a one week break, so I did what I call Westside-lite.  I kept the basic format, but did not do any singles on Max Effort day and I also cut down the number of sets for auxiliary exercises and lowered the amount of weight.

I'm now completing my 5th straight week of workouts since the week of Westside-lite and not showing any signs of overtraining, so I think the body is adjusting to the higher volume.  There have been a couple of low volume days during that time due to life events.

Check out Ye Ol' Workout Journal for some workouts.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 28, 2005)

Did a half ass back day today... but the one good part about it was the pump i got in my Bi's, They still look huge and i finished 30 minz ago  .. In a couple weeks i'll be able to tell if Max Pump is contributing to any strength gaines..

*BACK*
*T-Bar Rows:*1x10@ 135
4x8@ 185
1x9@ 165

*One Arm Dumbell Rows:*1x10 @ 40
3x9 @ 65

*Lat Pull Downs* 3x10 @ 160

*Biceps*
*Spider Curls*3x10 @ 65
*Standing EZ Bar Curls* 2x10@ 85

It kind of sucked but i feel it so i guess its aiight, i kept gettin interuppted, i did enjoy the pump in the Bi's though... Monday I start my modified Westside Training


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2005)

Looks pretty good, but do you do anything for your traps?


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Here's The framework of my change-up, ill continue my current split until i get this right
> 
> *Monday-* Upperbody -Strength*(Low Rep/High Weight)*
> *Tuesday-* Lowerbody- Strength
> ...



I hate training two heavy days in a row personally.  Plus, you don't want to be to sore for your track work. You may want to train your lower body speed work on tues. since the submaximal load wont make you to sore to hit up the track on thurs.  either that or drop the speed work for lower body since everythign you will be doing at the track (I am assuming you are sprinting) is explosive loiwer body work my nature.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 28, 2005)

*Seanp156*- Yeah I usually do some sets of shrugs with dumbells (I feel like i can "shrug" higher w/ dumbells) but I wasnt really feeling the mood to lift today, i dont know i was kindof halfassing everything it was almost a waste of time

*P-Funk*- Thanks for the advice i'll probably have to do that because my legs are still getting sore every workout even on my current split, I'll keep the track work just because its part of my conditioning too, but ill move my speed lifts to the tuesday.. it makes more sense

The trial starts monday.. hopefully this will work me to my maximum potential for 3 months


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 29, 2005)

Im bored today so i think I'll start my regime early.. Max Effort Upperbody day here i go, ill post the workout in the hours to come....


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 29, 2005)

*Damn That Shit Wore Me Down*

Woo that seemed like a long workout... after all those sets of Bench i didnt have energy to complete w/ my "projected" weights

*CHEST*
*Flat Bench:*
135x3
155x3
175x3
195x3
205x3
225x3
245x3
275x1
295x1
305x1 (help past sticking point)

^ this whooped my ass

*Incline Dumbell Press: * 3x8 @ 60

*Incline Flies(Very Slow)* 3x10 @ 30

*Cable Crossovers* 2x6 @ 55

*Triceps*
*CG Bench Press:* 1x10 @ 135
3x8 @ 185

*Weighted Dips:* 1x10 BW+ 10
1x10 BW + 25
1x8 BW + 25
1x5 BW + 25

^killed me

One Light set of quick press downs

That's it because i just worked back yesterday but next week they will all be together, probably less volume on the chest with the back and bi's added in

Extreme Pump in Chest, i couldnt even Bounce it, it wuz just stuck like that


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2005)

looks like a lot of volume if you plan on training upper body again this week!!  Also, no pulling exericses?


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 30, 2005)

Nope no pulling exercises since i had done back the day before but ordinarily there would be.. The next time i do upper body i will be working at 50-65% of 1RM so hopefully it will be ok, if im finding that I'm not recovering fully i'll have to tweak it a bit


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Some INCREDIBLE w/o's in here Brother TriZZle!!! Hows it goin today?


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 30, 2005)

*ArchAngel* Thank you, doin good today, a bit sore in the pecs though


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

I'm sure you are, I feel your pain too!!! Glad your doin alright!!! Keep it up


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2005)

10 sets of flat bench? Why so many?


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 10 sets of flat bench? Why so many?



because on a westide BB max effort day you do triples up until you can't do triples anymore and then you do singles up to a max lift.  It takes as many sets as it takes.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> *CHEST*
> *Flat Bench:*
> 135x3
> 155x3
> ...



Good effort for the first week.  If you think it's a little too much, try 135, then jump to 185, 205 etc by 20's.  Your body will adapt after another week or two.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Good effort for the first week.  If you think it's a little too much, try 135, then jump to 185, 205 etc by 20's.  Your body will adapt after another week or two.




I agree.  You don't have to progress so slowley.  It is hard the first week because you need to feel things out.  Next time you will know what to do.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 30, 2005)

*P-Funk and CaptainDeadlift* thankyou for your advice, yeah i was a little confused on what to start off with and how much to jump by as far as increments so i just started instead of thinking it through so i wouldnt waste time, I dont think i wouldve been able to do that much had i done it with the Back and Biceps included like i was supposed to... how much should as far as volume should i do on my first DE/Power day? It will include Pull motions. Also tommorrow I will be doing the DE Lower day so any suggestions you have on that will be appreciated,


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> how much should as far as volume should i do on my first DE/Power day? It will include Pull motions.



I am assuming you meant DE Upper here.  (DE = dynamic effort, speed.  ME = maximum effort, power).

Speed bench (rep as fast as possible, keeping good form and don't bounce the bar off the chest) - 1st week use 50% of 1RM, 8 sets of 3.

Triceps - 2 exercises, 2-4 sets each, I like a rep range of 6-8 on DE day.

Back - 1 row, 1 chinup or pulldown, 2-4 sets each, rep range of 6-8.

Biceps - 2-4 sets total, 6-8 reps

Delts - 2-4 sets total, emphasize lateral and rear delts (front delts will get enough work from all the pressing).

For the first week, do just 2-3 sets of all the auxiliary exercises and see how that feels.  It's not a terrible thing if you walk out of the gym with a little left in the tank.  You can always increase the volume next week.




			
				TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Also tommorrow I will be doing the DE Lower day so any suggestions you have on that will be appreciated,



Again, for the first week, stay towards the lower end for the number of sets.

Box squats - 8-12 sets of 2 reps, 50% of 1 RM, again
Speed deadlifts - 4-6 sets of 2, 60% of 1 RM (eventually you can increase to triples)

Hamstring exercise - 2-4 sets, 6-8 reps

Abs  - 3-5 sets, 6-8 reps
Lower back - 3-5 sets, 6-8 reps

Abs and lower back are really important for squatting and deadlifting, so work these hard.


I will sometimes add leg press to this mix.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 10 sets of flat bench? Why so many?



In addition to Pfunk's excellent reply, it should be noted that the first 3-4 sets are basically warmups, not requiring a large energy expenditure.  So we're talking only 6-7 actual working sets, and with the very low rep range, this number of sets is not close to overtraining.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks *CaptainDeadlift and P-Funk* for all your help. Your making this process much easier and more effective than trial and error.. What do you think about Goodmornings for my Back exercise? Ive never done them but i guess i'll try them since ive heard so many positive reviews.. I dont even know what my max deadlift is so i'll be fiddling around with different weights to find out what is comfortable for that rep range


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> What do you think about Goodmornings for my Back exercise? Ive never done them but i guess i'll try them since ive heard so many positive reviews..



According to the Westside articles that I've read, Goodmornings are one of the three max effort exercises for ME lower day, along with squats and deadlifts.  So far I've been using Goodmornings as an auxiliary exercise, keeping the reps from 4-8.  I try to do them at least once a week, on one of the lower body days.  One of these days maybe I'll attempt them as a max effort exercise.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> According to the Westside articles that I've read, Goodmornings are one of the three max effort exercises for ME lower day, along with squats and deadlifts.  So far I've been using Goodmornings as an auxiliary exercise, keeping the reps from 4-8.  I try to do them at least once a week, on one of the lower body days.  One of these days maybe I'll attempt them as a max effort exercise.



So i guess hyperextentions should be cool for DE Lower then?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

Absolutely.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

*DE Lower Day 1.. 5/31/05*

*Box Squats:* 11x2 @ 220

*Speed Deadlifts* 1x3 @ 135
1x3 @ 205
3x3 @ 235

i couldnt really figure out what half to 60% my 1RM was

*Leg Curls:* 4x8 @ 130 _Superset With:_ *Hammerstrength Crunches:* 4x8 @ 70

I will have to do Hyperextentions tonight after work because i had to take my friend back to my house so he could go to work.. ran out of time, thats the only reason i supersetted Leg Curls and Crunches


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

Went back and did Those Hyperextentions.. 
*Hyperextentions* 4x7 w/ 25plate in arms


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Brother TriZZle!!! Hows the back feelin? Have a great extended weekend?


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

The Back feels great actually, I wish i wouldve always done hyperextensions and good mornings, the lower back is so important in my sport yet i neglected it, I enjoyed memorial day though, especially the grilled food.. good caloric intake on monday


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 31, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Went back and did Those Hyperextentions..
> *Hyperextentions* 4x7 w/ 25plate in arms


most people wouldn't have done this... very impressive dedication!    your friend needs to get a car!


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 31, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> most people wouldn't have done this... very impressive dedication!    your friend needs to get a car!



Thankyou... I agree.. i guess thats why it was so urgent that he get to work


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Feel The Pump*

Todays workout was excellent, the best in a while..

*CHEST*
*Speed Bench:* 8x3 @ 185
I was supposed to use 155(50% of 310) but it just was not enough work for me, and 185 wasnt either so i think i will move it up.. i dunno maybe i shouldnt any comments or advice welcome

*TRICEPS*
_(my favorite)_*Skull Crushers:* 4x8 @ 85
*CG Bench Press* 3x8 @ 185

*BICEPS*
*Standing Curl:*4x8 @ 85... to TRUE failure.. i shouldve been on those bitter beer commercials with some of my facials on those last reps

*BACK*
*Seated Rows* 2x8 @ 170
2x8 @ 150
*Pull Downs:* 4x8 @ 150

*DELTS*
i dont know what to call this i kinda just threw it in there.. its this very adjustable cable machine that is extra versatile basically u can work almost anything on it so i adjusted it to what it said was a Delt Movement.. umm it was kindof weird almost like Flies for the back.. maybe im just dumb
4x8, i dont know how much weight

All in All it was a good W/O except for the chest which i didnt feel was worked hard enough, maybe i should do less rest between sets on speed day, it wuz less than a minute rest though so i dunno


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought is was a great w/o there!!! I am a HUGE fan of shorter rest intervals, Brother Funk got me hooked on that!!! If you think you need more weight, and you can handle it, or judging by the looks of it, Man-Handled it, then I say go for it, but first I might try shorter rest Intervals, it's up to you Brother T!!!

Was it a pec Dec machine that you did rear Laterals on?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I thought is was a great w/o there!!! I am a HUGE fan of shorter rest intervals, Brother Funk got me hooked on that!!! If you think you need more weight, and you can handle it, or judging by the looks of it, Man-Handled it, then I say go for it, but first I might try shorter rest Intervals, it's up to you Brother T!!!
> 
> Was it a pec Dec machine that you did rear Laterals on?



Thanks for the words of encouragement.. no it wasnt a pec dec... im going to search the internet for a picture.. it was two cables spread apart with free motion.. no seat or anything and they could be adjusted to be all the way down by your legs to do legg workouts or you could put it all the way to the top to do tricep work.. i'll try to find a pic because i know they way im explaining it could be almost anything


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 2, 2005)

well this link doesnt work so nevermind the following statement
_Imagine this but instead of it being normal it is all compacted together and you can adjust the heights of the cables_

here is a picture i made.. the holes are the way you can adjust the cable handles. and on the "body" of it it has all the workouts you can do.. full body pretty much.. looks like something someone would buy and put in their house and think they have a gym.. no power rods though


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> *CHEST*
> *Speed Bench:* 8x3 @ 185
> I was supposed to use 155(50% of 310) but it just was not enough work for me, and 185 wasnt either so i think i will move it up.. i dunno maybe i shouldnt any comments or advice welcome
> 
> All in All it was a good W/O except for the chest which i didnt feel was worked hard enough, maybe i should do less rest between sets on speed day, it wuz less than a minute rest though so i dunno



 

First of all, as Archangel said, you can decrease the rest interval.  I try for 30 seconds on speed bench.

Like you, I found 50% to be rather light, so I upped the number of sets to 12.  For 60% week (which is what you wound up doing), I'll be doing 10 sets.  And on 70% week, I'll stick with the 8 sets.  After 70% week, I cycle back to 50% and repeat.  The "lighter" workouts also help prevent overtraining.

Another thing to remember is that you should be exerting the same force on 50% (and 60% and 70%) that you would as if you were maxing.  Quick reps, about 1 second up if I remember correctly.  You may not feel anything during or after the workout, but if your 1RM keeps going up on ME day, who cares what speed day feels like?  

Have patience and let the program work.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 3, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> First of all, as Archangel said, you can decrease the rest interval.  I try for 30 seconds on speed bench.
> 
> Like you, I found 50% to be rather light, so I upped the number of sets to 12.  For 60% week (which is what you wound up doing), I'll be doing 10 sets.  And on 70% week, I'll stick with the 8 sets.  After 70% week, I cycle back to 50% and repeat.  The "lighter" workouts also help prevent overtraining.
> 
> ...



Yeah thats what i should have done(upped the # of sets), one quick question about speed bench.. ive been taking it down at a normal speed and then EXPLODing up, should i be taking it down fast too?

I feel like the program is already working on my legs, and back, its just my chest strength im worried about but then again, ive only been on it for a week
TY for all of the advice


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> one quick question about speed bench.. ive been taking it down at a normal speed and then EXPLODing up, should i be taking it down fast too?



Direct from a Louie Simmons article about benching:

The reps must be very explosive.  Lower the bar quickly, but under control.  Lowering contributes to raising, or concentric, strength.  Lowering a bar slowly will  build muscle mass but not strength.   Please, I beg you, stop reading bodybuilding magazines.  They have contributed greatly to ruining strength training in the United  States.  After all, plyometrics is the energy gained by the body dropping and then responding to that dropping with reversal, or explosive, strength.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2005)

yes, engage the stretch reflex.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> well this link doesnt work so nevermind the following statement
> _Imagine this but instead of it being normal it is all compacted together and you can adjust the heights of the cables_
> 
> here is a picture i made.. the holes are the way you can adjust the cable handles. and on the "body" of it it has all the workouts you can do.. full body pretty much.. looks like something someone would buy and put in their house and think they have a gym.. no power rods though


Is this the Mystery Device???


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 4, 2005)

EXACTLY... thanks monkey man i couldnt find it


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 5, 2005)

*ME Lower day*

Max effort lower day.. very intense, set a couple personal records

*Squats:* 1x3 @ 135
1x3 @ 225
1x3 @ 295
1x3 @ 315 
1x3 @ 345
1x3 @ 375
1x1 @ 405 (PR)
1x1 @ 415 (PR)

the main reason these are PRs is because i have always been afraid to fail on the squat rack and fall or something... i dunno but today i did it these are all to parallel not ATF, still dont mess w/ that.. i was going to try 420 but 415 was pretty slow going up so i'll try next week

*DeadLift:* 1x3 @ 135
1x3 @ 185
1x3 @ 225 (PR)
1x3 @ 295 (PR)
1x3 @ 315 (PR)
1x1 @ 365 (PR)

never done deadlifts over my bodyweight.. i used to only do them as part of a powerclean.

*Good Mornings:* 1x6 @ 135
1x6 @ 185

my lowerback was gone by this point so i decided i wouldnt over do it

*Hammer Strength AB Crunch* 3x10 @ 70
1x8 @ 80

_difficult to get up my stairs to get protein shake_


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 5, 2005)

nice job on the PR's trizz   ... will u start any workouts w/ the team since you're trying to walk on?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 5, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> nice job on the PR's trizz   ... will u start any workouts w/ the team since you're trying to walk on?



Nope... walk-on= No respect, until earned(at least in FLA colleges from what ive heard)... sooo  i will be alone until practice starts and until I DRILL someone with a scholarship


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> Max effort lower day.. very intense, set a couple personal records
> 
> ...
> 
> my lowerback was gone by this point so i decided i wouldnt over do it



The workouts are progressing very nicely, TriZZle.  Good decision about the lower back.  Over time the endurance will increase.  PRs are a sign you're improving.  When does football start for you?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 6, 2005)

TY CaptainDeadlift.. my whole core is sore today i cant lean back too far or bend over too far w/out a lil struggle getting back up.. my upperback is fairly sore too..
Football im assuming starts whenever i get there.. walk ons dont really get any info so i go up there August 14th for a freshman academic program(basically we get to stay a week before the rest of the students get there) and then classes start August 22 or 29(dont remember which one of those mondays), so if they let me start when i get there the 14th then that would be best but i guess they might not until school starts so all the walk-ons have an equal oppurtunity


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 8, 2005)

*ME Upper*

*Bench*
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
305 x 1
315 x ....0 almost though, i think i can get it if i was fresh

*Skull Crushers*
2 x 8 @ 85
1 x 4 @ 95

*Rope Tricep Extentions*
3 x 10 i forgot the weight.. i love these though they make the tricep head look so good in the mirror   (i keep forgetting im not a body builder)

*T-Bar Rows*
4x8 @ 130 (my back is so weak)   

*Standing Curlz*
3x8 @ 85

*Pull Downs*
3 x 8 @ 140 (very difficult) PR


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 8, 2005)

posted some pics.. only one of my body though.. and its blurry


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 9, 2005)

just one request...  a smile!  pics look great.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> EXACTLY... thanks monkey man i couldnt find it


Love that thing!...  Lived on it while rehabbing my shoulder in '02'


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Love that thing!...  Lived on it while rehabbing my shoulder in '02'


 Me too, the on at our gym is called the Cross Over i guess thats the brand.. I like the range of motion you get on it with a constant steady resistance, it reminds me a little bit of a bowflex... i use it every upper day as a cool down/stretch excersize


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> just one request...  a smile!  pics look great.


 ill find one with a smile just for u


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> *Bench*
> 135 x 3
> 185 x 3
> 205 x 3
> ...



You'll get it soon enough.    

Where are you missing, off the chest or near the top?
Off the chest means lats need work.  
Near the top it's the triceps holding you back.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

it was right inbetween.. closer to the chest though, its probably the lats because i just recently started working them out(correctly and consistantly).. most of my Lat work is pull though.. how would that help a press?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

This will explain it better than I can.

Backup Your Bench


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Good Read.. i'll definately take that into consideration, ive always slacked on my back

i think ill put that link in my sig


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

Ive gained 5 or 6 pounds since ive started the summer workout... hopefull at this rate i will reach 210 or maybe a lil under before august 23

about a pound a week hopefully


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> i think ill put that link in my sig



If you liked that article, you can find many more like that at Strength Online.  The link I mentioned above came from there.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Whats up Brother TriZZle!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> 315 x ....0 almost though, i think i can get it if i was fresh


Been hittin those weighted dips?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Arch angel* Its been going great.. been gaining weight and size and its not even my intention so thats always good

*Monkey Man* Yeah but not every week.. you think i should do them every week?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

First morning workout today ever.. I will post it after work..   .. also I have been developing a slight obsession with my rising weight although i tell myself constantly that it is not my goal to gain weight.. however i weigh 198 1/2 or 199 ... and i have never been 200 or above.. so i think i will eat a lot just to look at the scale..(i might have OCD, i look at the scale more than 10 times a day for the past 2 days)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

Glad to hear your gaining size, your goal sounds solid, good luck with it!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your gaining size, your goal sounds solid, good luck with it!!!


Thanks Arch!

My Workout.. I decided that switching the order may shock my muscles a little differently than the "norm" routine.. I was absolutely correct

*Hammer Strength Crunches*
3x10 @ 70 Lbs slowwww
1x8 @ 70 Lbs i "cheated" i couple of these
(these kill)

*Speed Box Squats*
10x2 @ 225
2x3 @ 225
_These felt wayy different after killing my abs and it really took a tole on my lower back... i guess from lack of remaining strength from abs_

*HyperExtentions*
2 x 10 BW + 25
1 x 8 BW + 25
1 x 9 BW + 25
1 x 3 BW + 45 (PR never even tried to use "cadillacs" on Hypers)
How I felt after this...    

I intended to do Deadlifts after these but i was incable of walking correctly because my back felt so fatigue.. so i traded them for  Leg Extentions and Leg Curls

*Leg Extensions*
3x10 @ 195  TRue Failure,, these burned

*Leg Curls*
3x8 @ 110

I was a lil upset with that because thats less than i usually work out with but i just couldnt do it with 140.. it was too heavy for 6-8 rep range.. it was hurting my back a lil too..

First morning workout i think that may have contributed to some of my early fatigue but i felt like the workout was very effective.. I was walking very awkwardly and was going to call in to work but food and a HOT bath solved my back and leg problems enough to go in


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice w/o, it sounds like you went all out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> *Monkey Man* you think i should do them every week?


No, just as a shocker now & then, but use like 2-3 plates!!!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

Weighted dips with 2-3 plate, that's gotta be tough !


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Weighted dips with 2-3 plate, that's gotta be tough !


I know! I might hurt my nuts


----------



## Michael Hart (Jun 11, 2005)

where are the deadlifts my man? You got to pull the big weights to get strong!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

He always said his lower back was killed from the squats and hyper extensions so he decided against deads for today.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Weighted dips with 2-3 plate, that's gotta be tough !


Well he weigh's almost 200 plus another 90=  290

He benches 310!?

Why does that seem radical,
it's just hitting the same chest from a different angle
Plus it will strengthen stabilizers he needs to boost his bench!?

Am I crazy?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

Michael Hart said:
			
		

> where are the deadlifts my man? You got to pull the big weights to get strong!


 i know!, my lowerback is just so undertrained it will be a while before i can Deadlift twice a week... last time i did a Dynamic Effort workout I had to hyperextentions at later time due to time constraints, so i guess thats why this time i was so knocked out from squats and hypers.. i'll definately be hitting some later this week on ME day so stay tuned  I was actually considering SLDL but i think i'll stick to Normal Deadlifts for a couple more weeks into the routine



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well he weigh's almost 200 plus another 90=  290
> 
> He benches 310!?
> 
> ...


 Yeah you're crazy..  naw im just kidding, i could try it.. im usually a little tentative about loading big weights on something i dont normally do, weighted dips are new to me because i used to workout at home and the dips off the side of the bench w/ the weight in the lap suck IMO..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> i know!, my lowerback is just so undertrained it will be a while before i can Deadlift twice a week... last time i did a Dynamic Effort workout I had to hyperextentions at later time due to time constraints, so i guess thats why this time i was so knocked out from squats and hypers.. i'll definately be hitting some later this week on ME day so stay tuned  I was actually considering SLDL but i think i'll stick to Normal Deadlifts for a couple more weeks into the routine
> 
> 
> Yeah you're crazy..  naw im just kidding, i could try it.. im usually a little tentative about loading big weights on something i dont normally do, weighted dips are new to me because i used to workout at home and the dips off the side of the bench w/ the weight in the lap suck IMO..


You don't have to start with 2plates you know?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

I know.. but i always like a challenge.. Monday i am doing DE Upper so i think i will play with it and see what i can do


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 12, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well he weigh's almost 200 plus another 90=  290
> 
> He benches 310!?
> 
> ...


 I'm not saying he couldn't do it, it just sounds hard to me .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 12, 2005)

trizzle, where are you going to college? I see your pictures with some dudes from miami..is that where you're going? A friend of mine from school is going to miami.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 12, 2005)

im going to UF, im originally from Miami but now i live in Jacksonville, but i have a couple friends going to UM too


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 12, 2005)

lol woops, last time i saw the pictures was yesterday and forgot it was florida. I always get mixed up between miami and florida.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 15, 2005)

*DE Upper*

*CHEST:*
*Speed Bench:* 10 x 3 @ 205

*Weighted Dips:* 1 x 10 @ BW + 45(247)
1 x 8 @ BW + 90 (292) PR _compliments of The Monkey Man_
1 x 5 @ BW + 90 (292) PR

*Rope Tricep Pulldowns:* 2 x 10 @ 95

*BACK*
*T-Bar Rows:* 1 x 10 @ 135
1 x 8 @ 135
1 x 6 @ 135

*Pull Downs:* 2 x 10 @ 150
1 x 8 @ 140

*SHOULDERS*
*Dumbell Military Press:* 2 x 10 @ 45lbs
1 x 8 @ 45lbs

*BICEPS:* 
*Straight Bar Curls:* 2 x 10 @ 65
1 x 8 @ 80

*CG Cable Seated Rows:*( i guess goes for back too)
2 x 8 @ 140

Good workout, cut down on the rest intervals for the speed bench and found that worked.. i alternated the grips during the sets.. felt a lot stronger today so im going to up the weights.. o yeah and i got on the scale today...


202 LBS (PR)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like the new program is working very well for you.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 16, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Looks like the new program is working very well for you.


Thanks! its been working excellent so far


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2005)

man, your looking huge.  keep it up.  how you liking westside?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2005)

oh by the way, the cheapest supplement is definitly knowledge, but your missing the "d" in the word "knowledge."


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> oh by the way, the cheapest supplement is definitly knowledge, but your missing the "d" in the word "knowledge."


 well that makes it an oxymoron.. i'll fix it though


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> man, your looking huge.  keep it up.  how you liking westside?


Thanks.. At first it took some getting used to and i was a little skeptical of its effectiveness but now i absolutely love it...


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ive been sick for a couple days so no lifting.. today i pulled myself together and decided to go.. it was supposed to be an ME Lower day but i toned it down some so i wouldnt get sick again..

*Squats* 5 x 5 @ 330

*Hammer Strength Crunch* 1 x 10 @ 70
1 x 8 @ 90
1x 5 @ 110

*Shrugs* 3 x 8 @ 315

*Hyperextentions*1 x 10 @ BW + 25
1 x 10 @ BW + 35
1 x 8 @ BW + 35

*Leg Extentions* 3 x 10 @ 195

*Leg Curls* 3 x 10 @ 130

Body weight down to 197 after sick days


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 20, 2005)

feel better!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome W/O there Brother TriZZle!!! Hope your feelin Better!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks guyz


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 22, 2005)

Weight back up to 201

ME UPPER

*Bench*
1x3 @ 135
1x3 @ 185
1x3 @ 205
1x3 @ 225
1x3 @ 245
1x3 @ 275
1x1 @ 305

i knew i wasnt going to hit anything else

*Incline DB Bench*
3x10, 10, 8 @ 70 each arm

*Weighted Dips*
3x10,8, 5 @ BW + 45

*Rope Tricep Pushdowns*
1 x 10 @ 95
1x 8 @ 120
1x4 @ 140

*T-Bar Rows*
1 x 10 @ 105
1 x 10 @ 135
1x 8 @ 155
1x 5 @ 155

*Concentration Curls(DB)*
3 x 8, 5, 5 @ 30 lbs each arm

*EZ Bar Curls*
2 x 5 @ 95  my bi's were tired

*Cable Row (CG)*
2 x 10 @ 140

*Lat Pull Downs*
3 x 8 @ 130


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 27, 2005)

Almost let the journal slip a little bit.. well im ashamed to say i have not worked out since this post above... I just started a new job that has for the past 4 days completely more important..(CUTCO, Private Contractor if anyone's familiar or interested in knowing what the hell could be more important than lifting weights)(BIG MONEY).. however all of that is about to change because ive completed training and have become comfortable so ill be making my own schedule for the rest of the time i work... therfore since i am unable to sleep.. im going to eat a bowl of cereal, and workout at the earliest time in my life... posts on the workout whenever i get back


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 27, 2005)

ouch, 3-5 am is gonna be rough at first if you're not used to it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother TriZZle?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm, not back yet.  Hopefully you didn't fall asleep in the squat rack.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 4, 2005)

Im back, dont have anything to say though... i havent worked out since the last post   i tried a couple times but i cant get myself to focus.. to much thought about other things... i'll get back to the weight room soon enough though.. i have to make money now so i can have time later...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Triz, you still around? How is everything?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 17, 2005)

watching FL/TN and thought of Trizz... did u make the squad?? Are you still around...??


----------



## TriZZle305 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> watching FL/TN and thought of Trizz... did u make the squad?? Are you still around...??


 Lol yeah im still around... i didnt even go out there.. i had stopped workin out around early july so i was out of shape and losing strength.. im boxing now though.. amateur .. i have to get down to 190 before i compete .. im at 210 now... i forgot about this journal i'll have to update periodically


----------



## Cris2Blis (Sep 17, 2005)

good luck w/ the boxing!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 7, 2006)

Where the hell did Trizzle go?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Freshman 30...*

Lol aiight so i got way out of practice as far as lifting but im going to use this site again because it held me accountable.. I lifted for the first time in months today.. 

1 warmup set of 135 on bench x 10 reps
1 set of 215 x 10 reps
1 set of 225 x 7 reps
1 set of 215 x 5 reps Burnt

Skull crushers 3 x 10 @ 50lbs

T Bar Rows 3 x 10.. not sure what the weight of the bar is but 90lbs was on it... im assuming 135(45lb bar)

ran out of time at the end of class... im going to start running too...

My current weight is 235.. i'm looking to cut down to around 215 get the abs back visible for the summer, maybe a little bit by spring break


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

doing pretty good for not lifting for a few months.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice yet another westsider, I love it!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 17, 2009)

Been dormant for a very very long time... got fat skinny then fat again.. now it is the quest for Lean Body Mass.. updates to come! Vi-Net | ViSalus Sciences check out the new tool I'm using to help organize the diet


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 18, 2009)

*The Beginning Pictures.. point of ref.*

a few pictures as a point of ref for the progress... images are a result of eliminating the majority of my liquid calories (soda, juices, KOOLAID!!) and drinkin mostly water (cant get rid of the alcohol and beer,, it soo hard) but anyway only workouts i do are Pushups and crunches, no gym membership where I'm interning but back to University of Florida in the fall (Go gators)


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 18, 2009)

TriZZle305 said:


> no gym membership where I'm interning but back to University of Florida in the fall (Go gators)



You can't get a gym membership for a couple months? It'd probably be beneficial to get back in the gym to do the big compound movements (squat, bench, deadlift, overhead pressing, pullups, rows, etc etc) as soon as you can.


----------



## Marat (Jul 18, 2009)

TriZZle305 said:


> no gym membership where I'm interning but back to University of Florida in the fall (Go gators)



Nothing like Southwest


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 19, 2009)

hell yeah southwest gets the job done.. Im probably gonna hit a gym up tommorrow one of my employees hooked me up with a spot where he knows the owners well so it may be 10$ a month... other than that still on the Jail Workouts lol Pushups and Crunches


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 4, 2009)

You didn't stop already did you?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL no I went on the first day few days to the gym and strained my left pec.. i still cant do a pushup yet but i know its not torn its still sore a lil bit so ive just been running two miles a day.. I was at 245 earlier this year and the end of 08 but now im down to bout 225 tryin to drop about 10 or 15 more lbs but i hate running!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Aug 9, 2009)

Break fast this morning was 8-10oz orange juice, blended with half a peach, 2 scoops of VI-SHape shake mix, prolly 300 or 400 calories, and good.. workout program to come.. time to stop BSin and get right for the fall!


----------

